# LSG 24x36 or 24x40?



## baronvk (Sep 3, 2021)

SO, I am currently smoking on a OK Joe Highland Offset.  I knew whatever smoker I picked out would come with a lengthy wait and didn't want to sit out the Summer.  Grabbed this thing from the local hardware store.   I have gotten pretty good at maintaining the fire and temp on the OK Joe, yes it is a lot of work.  I did almost all of the mods you can think of on it, smoke stack extension, high temp caulk, gaskets, water pan, tuning plate, etc.  It will actually run lower on the firebox side by 5 degrees at the grate with this setup.  It's fun and the food is way better than I ever got with the old electric smoker I used years ago.  

Anyway, after much debate, a few weeks back, I decided to go with a Lonestar Grillz smoker.  I placed an order for the 20x42, then I decided I wanted the 24x36, because I like the traditional look, so I changed it.. and now I am trying to figure out why I wouldn't get the 24x40 to have that extra capability?  So, my question is...."what would the disadvantage be?"  The 24x36 is already more smoker than I "need".  I only cook for 2-4 people the vast majority of the time and a dozen people is a rarity.  The only thing I can come up with is, am I going to go through significantly more wood by adding the extra 4"?  I live in the burbs of Indy and I will probably run into times that I have to feed this thing from splits I have shipped to me.  When I buy firewood, sometimes I get some oak or hickory, but it's not reliable and can be pretty hard to find at times over the last few years.  I assume the 36" model will run more even temps across the cook chamber given the shorter length and given that the fireboxes are the same size..?  I can't imagine a scenario where I fill the 36" model, plus I have my Weber Genesis gas grill, but for the extra couple of hundred, I am really knocking the idea around...?  I hate to change my order again, but don't want to regret it later if I don't.  ??


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 3, 2021)

The 4 inch added length wont use any more wood then the shorter tube.  lay out some racks of ribs, a turkey and a hotel pan or half a hotel pan on the kitchen table, in the 36 length and the 40 length and see what works .   start adding chicken with other meat and real estate gets eaten up.  I also noted that once i got a stick burner other people wanted me to cook for them.   Id look at the 48 also.  what i was told when buying is to see which size works for you and get the next size up.  at some point in your life you will probably need the space.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 3, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> The 4 inch added length wont use any more wood then the shorter tube.  lay out some racks of ribs, a turkey and a hotel pan or half a hotel pan on the kitchen table, in the 36 length and the 40 length and see what works .   start adding chicken with other meat and real estate gets eaten up.  I also noted that once i got a stick burner other people wanted me to cook for them.   Id look at the 48 also.  what i was told when buying is to see which size works for you and get the next size up.  at some point in your life you will probably need the space.


Good advice. Getting something bigger is always better then living with regrets.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm with 

 flatbroke
 ...


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 3, 2021)

To me the extra depth would be more useful than the extra length. I very rarely have anything close to the firebox end.
Like said above I can't imagine a noticeable difference in wood use.
I'm also on the outskirts of Indy and where I get my firewood Oak isn't a problem but I've never seen Hickory.
Maybe I should shop around a bit....


----------



## MadMax281 (Sep 3, 2021)

I have the 20x36 and absolutely love it. The 20x42 would be more than what you'll need for that many people. The 20" series cost less as well. No tuning plates either. Get the fire management basket. It works very well. I ordered the 20x30 (which is not offered anymore) but thought about it and chose the 36. It can do 5 briskets at a pop. Which is way more than I would do. Usually 1 brisket with some wings or turkey breast and all is good. You'll love what you get either way. Good luck on the wait, it's brutal.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 3, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> I have the 20x36 and absolutely love it. The 20x42 would be more than what you'll need for that many people. The 20" series cost less as well. No tuning plates either. Get the fire management basket. It works very well. I ordered the 20x30 (which is not offered anymore) but thought about it and chose the 36. It can do 5 briskets at a pop. Which is way more than I would do. Usually 1 brisket with some wings or turkey breast and all is good. You'll love what you get either way. Good luck on the wait, it's brutal.


Maybe some pics loaded can help him decide


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 3, 2021)

I’m surprised they offer a 40” length and don’t just go straight to 42”. 
24x42 is a nice pit size.


----------



## MadMax281 (Sep 3, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> I have the 20x36 and absolutely love it. The 20x42 would be more than what you'll need for that many people. The 20" series cost less as well. No tuning plates either. Get the fire management basket. It works very well. I ordered the 20x30 (which is not offered anymore) but thought about it and chose the 36. It can do 5 briskets at a pop. Which is way more than I would do. Usually 1 brisket with some wings or turkey breast and all is good. You'll love what you get either way. Good luck on the wait, it's brutal.
> 
> I do not have pics of mine but these are off of IG. A 24×36 loaded and a 20x42 loaded. These things are tanks and whichever & whatever you choose will be awesome.


----------

